# Τα κανάλια του χρήματος



## nickel (Jun 13, 2008)

Το θέμα με το οποίο καταπιάστηκε ο Παντελής Μπουκάλας προχτές (Τετάρτη) στη στήλη του στην Καθημερινή είχε να κάνει με τα νέα σήματα της ΕΡΤ. Ας μου επιτραπεί να αναδημοσιεύσω το σύνολο του κειμένου του (τα έντονα κόκκινα, δικά μου):

*Το σήμα του χρήματος*

Να ζήσουμε να τα χαιρόμαστε. Για τα καινούργια σήματα των κρατικών μας καναλιών λέω. Τα οποία, για όσους δεν το κατάλαβαν βλέποντάς τα στη μικρή οθόνη (και δηλώνω, με κάτι ανάμεσα σε περηφάνια και ντροπή, ότι ανήκω σ’ αυτούς), «αποτελούν αφηρημένη έκφραση των συναισθημάτων της έκπληξης, της αγάπης, του χιούμορ, της προσμονής, της ηρεμίας και της χαράς», σύμφωνα με τις λυρικές εξηγήσεις που έδωσαν οι ενθουσιασμένοι από τον εαυτό τους αρμόδιοι της κρατικής τηλεόρασης. Δεν παίρνω όρκο ότι το χιούμορ είναι «συναίσθημα», πάντως μόνο μαύρο, κατάμαυρο χιούμορ πρέπει να κάνουν όλοι αυτοί οι κρατικοί υπάλληλοι (οι υπάλληλοί μας δηλαδή) όταν προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν ότι έπρεπε καλά και σώνει να βρει καινούργια «εταιρική ταυτότητα» η ΕΡΤ και να πληρώσει τον κούκο αηδόνι, για να χαρεί την «επανίδρυσή» της.

Λοιπόν, όσο «αφηρημένη» είναι η «έκφραση των συναισθημάτων» με τα καινούργια λογότυπα (που μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχουν κερδίσει πολλά εγκώμια, κάθε άλλο), τόσο συγκεκριμένα είναι τα χρήματα που δαπανήθηκαν για την κατασκευή τους. Λέω και ξαναλέω το νούμερο, το γράφω και το ξαναγράφω ποικιλοτρόπως, μπας και αποκτήσει πραγματική εικόνα στο μυαλό μου: Ένα κόμμα δύο εκατομμύρια ευρώ, 1,2 εκατ. ευρώ, 1.200.000 ευρώ. Δηλαδή, για να συνεννοηθούμε, 408.900.000 δραχμές. Δηλαδή, δόθηκαν από τον κρατικό κορβανά πάνω από τετρακόσια εκατομμύρια δραχμές στη «δημιουργική» (όνομα και χρήμα) βρετανική εταιρεία Red Bee Media για να φτιάξει ένα λογότυπο της ΕΤ-1, ένα της ΝΕΤ, ένα της ΕΤ-3 και δύο θεματικά λογότυπα για τις ειδήσεις και τις αθλητικές εκπομπές. Τζάμπα πράμα...

«Χρειάστηκαν οχτώ μήνες δουλειάς, έρευνες αγοράς και ποιοτικές έρευνες» διευκρίνισε σεμνοταπεινά ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος της ΕΡΤ Χρήστος Παναγόπουλος. Οχτώ μήνες για πέντε σήματα, πέντε σήματα για τετρακόσια εκατομμύρια δραχμές, ε, όσο καλά και να μην τα πάμε με τα μαθηματικά, καταλαβαίνουμε ότι εδώ δείξαμε χουβαρντοσύνη ακόμα μεγαλύτερη κι από εκείνη την προκλητική που μας πιάνει όταν αφιερωνόμαστε ψυχή τε και χρήματι στην πολυαγαπημένη μας Γιουροβίζιον. Πόση σοφία δηλαδή, και μάλιστα εισαγόμενη, χρειαζόταν για να κατασκευαστούν μισή ντουζίνα σηματάκια; Και δεν έχει τάχα γραφίστες και σπεσιαλίστες στα κομπιούτερ η ΕΡΤ, δεν έχει ανθρώπους με γούστο και γνώση; Λέγαμε, βέβαια, μια φορά κι έναν καιρό ότι η κρατική μας τηλεόραση πρέπει να μοιάσει στο BBC, αλλά δεν εννοούσαμε ότι πρέπει να δώσουμε  *κοντά μισό δισεκατομμύριο δραχμές σε μια «δημιουργική» θυγατρική του BBC* για να μας φωτίσει με τη σηματοκατασκευαστική τεχνογνωσία της.

Στη χτεσινή Καθημερινή δημοσιεύτηκε απάντηση του προέδρου της ΕΡΤ και ανταπάντηση του δημοσιογράφου. Αντιγράφω και πάλι, κοκκινίζω και πάλι:

*Τα νέα σήματα της ΕΡΤ*

Κύριε διευθυντά

Επιτρέψτε μου να παρατηρήσω τα ακόλουθα για τα όσα δημοσιεύθηκαν στη στήλη «Στάσεις» του κ. Παντελή Μπουκάλα και υπό τον τίτλο «Το σήμα του χρήματος», στο φύλλο της «Καθημερινής» της 11ης/06/08.

1. Είναι προφανές ότι ο συντάκτης σας δεν γνωρίζει πώς λειτουργεί στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό η τηλεόραση. Δεν γνωρίζει επί παραδείγματι, ότι σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα η τηλεόραση πρέπει να αλλάζει και να βελτιώνει την εταιρική της εικόνα, ακριβώς όπως οι εφημερίδες, σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα, αλλάζουν και βελτιώνουν το lay out.

2. Είναι επίσης προφανές ότι ο συντάκτης σας δεν γνωρίζει πως τη συνολική αλλαγή της εταιρικής εικόνας λίγες μόνο εταιρείες, απόλυτα εξειδικευμένες στο αντικείμενο μπορούν να την υλοποιήσουν.

Και δεν γνωρίζει επίσης ότι το συγκεκριμένο έργο έχει σχετικά υψηλό κόστος, δεδομένου ότι δεν πρόκειται για «μισή ντουζίνα σήματα» όπως –ελπίζω από άγνοια– αναφέρει, αλλά:

α) Για έξι διαφορετικά λογότυπα (ΕΡΤ, ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3, Ειδήσεις, Αθλητικά).

β) Έξι τηλεοπτικά σήματα προβολής των τριών τηλεοπτικών σταθμών ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ1, ΕΤ3, τα οποία παρήχθησαν εξ υπαρχής είτε «ζωντανά» με ηθοποιούς είτε με γραφιστικές παραστάσεις.

γ) Δέκα διαφορετικά γραφικά προβολής προγράμματος που αποτυπώνονται στην οθόνη τόσο κατά τη διάρκεια του προγράμματος, όσο και κατά τη διάρκεια διαφημιστικών διαλειμμάτων.

δ) Πακέτο παρουσίασης των ειδήσεων στη ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ1, ΕΤ3, που περιλαμβάνει σήμα αρχής και τέλους, 12 διαφορετικές γραφιστικές εφαρμογές παρουσίασης, παράθυρα καλεσμένων κ.λπ.

ε) Πακέτο παρουσίασης αθλητικών εκπομπών ΕΡΤ, που περιλαμβάνει σήμα αθλητικών εκπομπών, σήμα Αθλητικής Κυριακής, γραφιστικά για όλα τα αθλήματα, που προβάλλονται από την ΕΡΤ, όπως κάρτες αθλητών, κάρτες βαθμολογίας κ.λπ.

στ) Παροχή συμβουλευτικών υπηρεσιών στη διαμόρφωση της στρατηγικής για την παρουσίαση των διαφημιστικών διαλειμμάτων και την προώθηση των προγραμμάτων των τριών καναλιών της ΕΡΤ.

ζ) Εκπαίδευση του προσωπικού της ΕΡΤ στην εφαρμογή όλων των ανωτέρω.

Όλα αυτά έγιναν στην Αθήνα και στο Λονδίνο. *Η δε θυγατρική εταιρεία του BBC* επελέγη για το συγκεκριμένο έργο με απόφαση του Δ.Σ. της ΕΡΤ, αφού έγινε έρευνα σε όλες τις μεγάλες εξειδικευμένες στο αντικείμενο εταιρείες, που έχουν υλοποιήσει αντίστοιχα έργα σε δημόσιες και ιδιωτικές τηλεοράσεις της Ευρώπης.

Η αρχική εισήγηση μάλιστα για τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία έγινε ακριβώς από γραφίστες και σκηνοθέτες της ΕΡΤ, οι οποίοι στη συνέχεια συνεργάσθηκαν στενά *με τη θυγατρική εταιρεία του ΒΒC* για την ανάπτυξη και ολοκλήρωση του έργου.

Κατά συνέπεια, αν αντί να διερωτάται ο συντάκτης σας με εμφανή άγνοια του αντικειμένου, «πόση σοφία και μάλιστα εισαγόμενη χρειαζόταν για να κατασκευαστούν μισή ντουζίνα σηματάκια», είχε απευθυνθεί σε οποιοδήποτε ειδικό, δεν θα είχε χρειασθεί να αναλώσει κόπο και χρόνο για να συντάξει ένα κείμενο παντελώς άσχετο με την πραγματικότητα.

Φυσικά δικαιούται οι καθένας να έχει τις προσωπικές του απόψεις περί αισθητικής, αλλά σοβαροί δημοσιογράφοι σε σοβαρές εφημερίδες, όπως η δική σας, η οποία ποτέ δεν έχει υποκύψει σε εύκολο λαϊκισμό, όπως πολύ καλά γνωρίζω λόγω της μακρόχρονης θητείας σε αυτήν, καλό είναι να ενημερώνονται πριν γράψουν για θέματα που εμφανώς αγνοούν παντελώς.

Χρηστος Παναγοπουλος - Πρόεδρος - Δ/νων Σύμβουλος ΕΡΤ Α.Ε.


*Σημείωση συντάκτη:*
Αντί άλλης απαντήσεως, μία απορία μόνο: Τόσες απαντητικές αράδες έγραψε ο κ. Χρ. Παναγόπουλος, πώς τα κατάφερε να μην αναφέρει το ποσόν που δαπανήθηκε, ούτε σε ευρώ (1.200.000) ούτε σε δραχμές (408.900.000); Με όλη την «εμφανή» και «παντελή άγνοιά» μου για τα σπουδαία «δημιουργικά», ομολογώ ότι θα χρειαζόμουν μια μικρή αναφορά στα ασήμαντα «λογιστικά», ώστε να μην υποκύπτω στον «εύκολο λαϊκισμό».

Παντελης Μπουκαλας

---------------------------------------------------------------
Υπάρχει και άλλο ένα στοιχείο για το οποίο έχει «παντελή άγνοια» ο Παντελής Μπουκάλας, αλλά περιέργως φαίνεται να το αγνοεί και ο πρόεδρος της ΕΡΤ (τόσες ανακοινώσεις έχει κάνει γι' αυτό το θέμα, με ένα ταρατατζούμ να συνοδεύει κάθε μνεία του BBC — κανένας δεν βρέθηκε να του το σφυρίξει; ). *Η Red Bee Media έχει πάψει να είναι θυγατρική του BBC από τον Οκτώβριο του 2005* και ανήκει έκτοτε στον τραπεζικό και επενδυτικό όμιλο Macquarie Capital Alliance Group (MCAG). Την πληροφορία αυτή τη βρίσκει κανείς στη διεθνή ειδησεογραφία, στον ιστότοπο της Red Bee (αντίγραφο από την οθόνη τους παρακάτω) και στον ιστότοπο της Macquarie Capital Alliance.

Η άγνοια του προέδρου της ΕΡΤ για την ταυτότητα της εταιρείας στην οποία ανέθεσαν τα σήματα είναι γνήσια (συγγνωστή ή μη) άγνοια; Ή μια πάλλευκη κορδέλα με την οποία τυλίχτηκαν τα καλοξοδεμένα 1,2 εκατομμύρια ευρώ;


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2008)

Μιλούσα σε δικό μου άνθρωπο για το πόσο μας στοίχισε το καινούριο συνολάκι της ΕΡΤ (περίπου όσο 40 εκπομπές του Κούλογλου, τζάμπα δηλαδή) και κάγχασε.

_«Μακάρι_ να ήταν μόνο αυτά», μου είπε. Στον κόσμο του διαδικτύου (ιδιαίτερα αυτοί που είναι στα μέσα και στα έξω) γελάνε ακόμα για τα 942.105,58 € που (υποτίθεται ότι) στοίχισε η διαδικτυακή πύλη του Δήμου Αθηναίων. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να μεταφέρω τα κους-κους, αλλά όποιος γνωρίζει από σχεδίαση σελίδων μπορεί και να κρίνει.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jun 13, 2008)

Απ' όσο έχω κοιτάξει δε σε κάτι καταγγελίες, χρησιμοποιήθηκε open source. Γουάου!

Η πηγή δεν είναι και ό,τι καλύτερο, αλλά αν κάποιος έχει περισσότερα επί του θέματος, θα ήθελα να τα μοιραστεί μαζί μας.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2008)

Μια που έπιασαν την ΕΡΤ ΑΕ τα χουβαρνταλίκια και μοιράζει γιούργια εκατομμύργια γιούρο ένα γύρο για σηματάκια, δεν κάνει κάτι και με κείνο το έρμο το σήμα του Μπάμπη Παπαναγιώτου (Ζουμ στα πρόσωπα και τα γεγονότα), το οποίο είναι αισχρότατο κλεψικόπι του λογότυπου της εταιρείας *Zoom*; 









Κυριολεκτικά απορώ τόσον καιρό που δεν έχει βγει κανείς να καρακράξει ένα τόσο καρακαραμπινάτο κλοπιράιτ! 

Άσε που 'χω λόγους να αναρωτιέμαι τι ακριβείς διαστάσεις είχε ο ένας σκασμός λεφτά που προφανώς κατέβαλε η ΕΡΤ σε κάποιον αετονύχη για το εν λόγω σήμα το οποίο την εκθέτει τελείως (και μπορεί να επιφέρει εναντίον της και νομικές συνέπειες)...
.


----------

